# Should I buy an antivirus or are free ones just as good?



## paddyjnr (17 Nov 2008)

I've been using Trend  micro internet security pro for the last year and my subscription is coming to an end. I have found it to be an excellent antivirus package. I am just wondering are there any freebies that are just as good or will I continue to pay up?? (keeping in mind I am also on a cost saving spree at the moment)


----------



## Gadfly (17 Nov 2008)

Try this. Or browse for more [broken link removed].


----------



## paddyjnr (17 Nov 2008)

Gadfly said:


> Try this. Or browse for more [broken link removed].


 Thanks Gadfly, plenty here for me to make a decision on!!! Hope I can be of help to you in the near future...


----------



## Gadfly (17 Nov 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Simeon (17 Nov 2008)

Gadfly said:


> Try this. Or browse for more [broken link removed].


I have the former for years . Excellent.


----------



## Dearg Doom (17 Nov 2008)

The free versions are not as good as the paid for versions - otherwise why would they bother producing products aimed at the home market? Paid for versions usually have more comprehensive protection/scanning (viruses, malware, spyware, rootkits, spam filtering, firewall, etc.) in one product and you will get faster updates.

That said user education is the best defence and you can get pretty good protection by using a number of free products and keeping these up to date. 

If you have multiple administrator accounts in use by many people who's internet usage you don't monitor or restrict, then you will need the best levels of protection and I would recommend a paid-for product.

If you use non-administrator account and you are the only one using the computer, you only frequent trusted/trustworthy websites, you have a firewall in place and you meet the licensing criteria then the basic level of protection provided by free products will suffice.

[Note: I am a provider of anti-virus products]


----------



## Guest125 (17 Nov 2008)

Use Ubuntu no more AV


----------



## rgfuller (17 Nov 2008)

caff said:


> Use Ubuntu no more AV


 
That's a dangerous assumption, plus you have to update it *lots* to keep it secure : [broken link removed]


----------



## Guest125 (17 Nov 2008)

All operating systems need updating.At least with ubuntu you don't have the added chore of AV updates.....scans.....etc.


----------



## paddyjnr (17 Nov 2008)

Dearg Doom said:


> The free versions are not as good as the paid for versions - otherwise why would they bother producing products aimed at the home market?


 Yes I felt that would be the case alright, and there are a number of people using my computer so I best re-new my "Trend internet security pro" Is this a good anti virus package or are there better out there? I think it cost $60.00 last year..


----------



## Dearg Doom (17 Nov 2008)

pat murphy said:


> Yes I felt that would be the case alright, and there are a number of people using my computer so I best re-new my "Trend internet security pro" Is this a good anti virus package or are there better out there? I think it cost $60.00 last year..



It's middle of the road, iirc. My own recommendation would be Kaspersky Internet Security. This should cost about €50 + VAT for one year, about €70 + VAT for two years.

[Declaration of Interest: My business sells Kaspersky products (as well as other AntiVirus products).]


----------



## Zulp (17 Nov 2008)

I don't agree with paying for AV at all especially as those AV companies got caught out with the likes of the Sony rootkit a couple of years ago. They dropped the ball on that one. I've a couple of pc's using clamwin or Avast for free no problem 4 years in, (fingers crossed) it also helps using some of those firefox add ons that track dangerous sites or block scipts you have more control (web of trust, no script) another great help is
http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm takes a bit of learning but worth it


----------



## amgd28 (17 Nov 2008)

Zulp said:


> I've a couple of pc's using Avast for free no problem 4 years in, (fingers crossed) it also helps using some of those firefox add ons that track dangerous sites or block scipts you have more control (web of trust, no script)



Been using Avast for home for approx 3 years, and it has been excellent - no issue. During the similar period a work pc has been infected withthe paid-for Macaffee.
I have since switched everyone at work to the Avast Professional edition(same as the home edition but you pay for it as it is for commercial purposes) and I their Server edition is protecting our network server. No issues to date, and I am very satisfied with the level of security and in particular to the ferquency of updates


----------



## Dearg Doom (18 Nov 2008)

New viruses/rootkits/malware of all forms come out all the time. It's a never ending chase for AV developers to keep up with these and get the updates out to end users before they come across that particular piece of malware in the wild (at least until something radical changes in how the most popular OS's are deployed). 

For every story of someone never having a problem with a free AV I have one where people did have problems (this year the 'AntiVirus XP' malware has been most prevalent). 

But this doesn't prove it either way. What matters most in the decision on the suitability of free products or not is where and how you use the computer, whether administrator accounts are used, how risky your internet activities are (i.e. how likely you are to come across malware) and your ability to manage multiple products, thier updates and scans. 

Certain users who use their computer at home for non-commercial activities and have the requisite skills and awareness can certainly get by on free products. Others will benefit from paid-for products.


----------



## paddyjnr (18 Nov 2008)

How about sharing the costs of a paid up anti virus with a few friends and allow them access to your AV password? Would that work as the trend allows you to run up to 3 computers off the one user.


----------



## Dearg Doom (18 Nov 2008)

pat murphy said:


> How about sharing the costs of a paid up anti virus with a few friends and allow them access to your AV password? Would that work as the trend allows you to run up to 3 computers off the one user.



They allow 3 computers in one household.


----------



## paddyjnr (18 Nov 2008)

Dearg Doom said:


> They allow 3 computers in one household.


 Nope tried and tested, just talking to my friend and he has others using his (nonhoushold) and claims to never have a problem once it doesn't go over three!!!


----------



## Dearg Doom (18 Nov 2008)

pat murphy said:


> Nope tried and tested, just talking to my friend and he has others using his (nonhoushold) and claims to never have a problem once it doesn't go over three!!!



I didn't say it wouldn't work, I said the license allowed 3 computers in one household. Anything else is a breach of the license agreement. I don't know how they define a household but maybe you/your friend had better check?


----------



## forbes (18 Nov 2008)

> But this doesn't prove it either way. What matters most in the decision on the suitability of free products or not is where and how you use the computer, whether administrator accounts are used, how risky your internet activities are (i.e. how likely you are to come across malware) and your ability to manage multiple products, thier updates and scans.


Would agree with this 100%. The most common causes of virus / malware infections is by email, music download programs (Limewire / Bearshare)  and browsing to dodgey sites.

Using Firefox, been careful of email attachments, what you download and bit of cop on goes a long way.
Personally for home use I'd recommend AVG or Avast for anti virus and Malwarebyes for anti malware. As another level of security I would recommend Comodo as a firewall.

The Techsupportalert site has a report of all the best freeware apps.

[broken link removed]


----------



## paddyjnr (18 Nov 2008)

Dearg Doom said:


> I didn't say it wouldn't work, I said the license allowed 3 computers in one household. Anything else is a breach of the license agreement. I don't know how they define a household but maybe you/your friend had better check?


 And what would the consequences be should they find out?


----------



## Dearg Doom (18 Nov 2008)

pat murphy said:


> And what would the consequences be should they find out?





If you developed the software would you be happy for users to abuse the license terms so that you don't get paid?


----------



## paddyjnr (18 Nov 2008)

Dearg Doom said:


> If you developed the software would you be happy for users to abuse the license terms so that you don't get paid?


 Point taken!!


----------



## rgfuller (18 Nov 2008)

pat murphy said:


> And what would the consequences be should they find out?


 
A visit from "The Spanish Inquisition" [broken link removed])


----------



## DaveRowtree (19 Nov 2008)

The free ones are just as good, in my opinion.


----------



## quarterfloun (30 Nov 2008)

We should not be working out the consequences of porential criminal activity on this forum.....if was to buy a bag of coke and share it with my friends......

Pay for what you use if a fee is applicable.


----------



## glic83 (1 Dec 2008)

i use eset nod 32 and find it excellent and its not resource hunger like some of the av's out there


----------



## michaelm (2 Dec 2008)

I tend to go with whatever PC Pro recommends.


----------



## overthebridg (3 Dec 2008)

sorry to bring this back up again...but which do people feel is better. I currently have norton which is due for renewal this week. Should I go and pay E70 for new service pack or should I try AVG or avast at no charge.

I have had no trouble with norton so I'm not too sure what to do ??


----------



## sfag (3 Dec 2008)

never ever ever use norton.
AVG free is completly fine.


----------



## rgfuller (3 Dec 2008)

On an asside note: Allegedly Apple are now recommending that users of the Mac OS use antivirus products...
[broken link removed]
Though they have since retracted that: http://www.newsoxy.com/apple/article11414.html


----------



## RMCF (3 Dec 2008)

Another vote here for AVG Free.

It comes highly recommended by many websites/magazines etc.


----------



## michaelm (3 Dec 2008)

overthebridg said:


> Should I go and pay E70 for new service pack or should I try AVG or avast at no charge.


Up to you.  I wouldn't pay the €70.  I'd use Antivir (free-av.com) or AVG.


----------



## overthebridg (3 Dec 2008)

thanks I'll give AVG a whirl and see how I get on


----------



## Dearg Doom (4 Dec 2008)

overthebridg said:


> sorry to bring this back up again...but which do people feel is better. I currently have norton which is due for renewal this week. Should I go and pay E70 for new service pack or should I try AVG or avast at no charge.
> 
> I have had no trouble with norton so I'm not too sure what to do ??



Did you read any of my posts on this thread? The best thing to do depends on your situation and computer usage and abilities.


----------



## overthebridg (7 Dec 2008)

I read the postings. I was getting more confused the more I read.
I was just looking for a definitve answer
I decided on AVG and have been using it for a few days now and I have to say it's working well.
 Cheers


----------



## Dearg Doom (8 Dec 2008)

overthebridg said:


> I was just looking for a definitve answer
> Cheers



There isn't one definitive answer. Free products are suitable for some situations. Others require or benefit from paid-for products.


----------



## ahrp976 (19 Dec 2008)

In my Personal Experience the company I work for have a fully paid for AV which in my opinion does not work properly whether this is incorrectly configured I don't know, What I do know is that a machine I worked at had a virus which filled the desktop with shortcuts. The resident AntiVirus did not pick up on this. I installed a free AV which found 123 infections and was able to remove most of them. As with Dearg doom Google, review and choose your weapon of choice.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (19 Dec 2008)

i have used avast for 2 yrs hasnt let me down.i do a pc scan every 2 weeks.used avg before that and found it pretty bad.


----------

